# Larry thinks there's an age cutoff



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't, but that's me. (edit; language warning)


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love that episode! I love this show....I agree with the costume thing though...just something remotely costumish....(is that a word? maybe here on the forum it is!)


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

What show is this?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The Larry David Show.

Does anyone else watch Suburgatory? THAT'S DALLAS!!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I love Larry! What a funny show and I do agree about the costume but not the age cutoff. We are all young at heart and I dont think just cause you are a certain age you can't enjoy the spirit of Halloween BUT you must make the effort and get dressed into something.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL 

Hey ~ at least they said "Trick or Treat"!! We get the older ones who just shove a pillowcase in my face. LOL


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hilda said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Hey ~ at least they said "Trick or Treat"!! We get the older ones who just shove a pillowcase in my face. LOL



I would literally stand there and give them a blank stare.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

LOL!!! That episode is hysterical!

Myself, I trick or treated until I was 19, but I always wore a costume. It was my way of trying to hold on to the Halloween Spirit as long as I could...

Now that I am an old lady..... I try to abide by some rules:

If they are in COSTUME, they get candy. But when teenagers show up with a pillow case, and they are just in regular clothes, it really makes me mad! I do give them a dirty look... but always give candy too.

Every year I keep telling myself NO... But give candy anyhow. Maybe this year I'll post a sign on the door: NO COSTUME, NO CANDY!!!!

Or when they knock, I'll give them dirty looks if they shove a pillow case at me and I'll hold up a little sign that says NO COSTUME, NO CANDY in their face!

The only thing I fear is that they will retaliate and try to steal my stuff later....or they'll do what they did to Larry!!!!

This is my dilemma every year.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Funny video. We get lot of teens and we get a good amount of kids with no costumes. My own thought is that kids get regulated in almost every aspect of their lives, so why put regulations on Halloween? If they're out celebrating the holiday, enjoying themselves and not causing mischief, then let them have at it. Some of our best scares/screams come from teenagers so we love to them them have it. Who knows, maybe they'll have such great memories of Halloween that they'll continue with traditions of their own when they become adults. We do however, make them say Trick or Treat, and all of them oblige.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That was pretty amusing


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> The Larry David Show.
> 
> Does anyone else watch Suburgatory? THAT'S DALLAS!!


Yes. I love Suburgatory. They had a pretty good Halloween episode with lots of decorations.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Lol love that show - that's some ~epic TPing!

I usually let it slide if older kids come up - keeping the "Happy" in "Happy Halloween". Just joke with them that they're 'maintenance engineers' if they come up with no costume.


----------



## Loene (Dec 5, 2011)

My dad made us stop when we turned 13. I was the oldest and wasn't happy about it until my dad showed me how to trick the older kids into thinking that they got candy. From that day on I wasn't so upset that I had
to sit at home


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

That show is curb your enthusiasm- an HBO series.

Here's another classic spin on the holiday from one of my favorite shows, King of Queens. Edited to include some of the funnier moments-


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

No age limit. I will even let the costume slide, as long as they say Trick or Treat. Prefer the costumes, but you gotta AT LEAST do one Halloween related thing to get the candy, dagnabbit. But no age limit, no way. I love to see kids of all ages out their on Halloween night, doing their thing.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Kids trick or treating wearing no costumes!!?
How about other kids who have two costumes with them so they can hit the same house twice because they give our really good treats!
Would this practice make up for the kid with bare faces?
"Good work kids! Keep on double-dipping!"


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

For all the work I do planning, purchasing, and setting up, it's a come one come all event at my house. Whatever gets people to the house to make all the effort worth my while, beautiful thing. It's the spirit of giving- a thrill, a scare, candy, pictures. I rib anyone who comes sans costume and they get the hint. But costume or no costume- if you're old enough I'm gonna scare the crap out of you at least once so I get my revenge regardless.

And on it goes, this thing of ours.


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

It's too hard to distinguish costumes in Alaska as most kids have a winter jacket over their costumes. I didn't get any trick or treaters last year (too far a walk I guess). Everyone here's doing Trunk or Treat. I'm a traditionalist, get those kids out walking to earn the candy. And people complain our kids don't exercise enough. haha


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

So what if they're in their teens, if they're in the spirit of Halloween , a costume and say the magic words - TRICK OR TREAT good on them. Tradition is carried on by fond memories of the past, or am I just being nostalgic ?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> Funny video. We get lot of teens and we get a good amount of kids with no costumes. My own thought is that kids get regulated in almost every aspect of their lives, so why put regulations on Halloween? If they're out celebrating the holiday, enjoying themselves and not causing mischief, then let them have at it. Some of our best scares/screams come from teenagers so we love to them them have it. Who knows, maybe they'll have such great memories of Halloween that they'll continue with traditions of their own when they become adults. We do however, make them say Trick or Treat, and all of them oblige.


You've got a great point  Like I said I trick or treated till I Was 19 and loved it! New to doing an actual "yard haunt" this year.... I still wish they'd throw on a costume though. It makes it more exciting for me  to see what costumes people come up with. But now that my focus is going to be making the yard and house as amazing as possible, I'll be stoked just to see everyone's reactions, costume or not!


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree as long as they arrive, say trick or treat, let them have candy. If they are rude and push the pillowcase just expecting...I make them do a trick first!

Anyone provide treats to the pets that the parents bring with them as they accompany their young ones around for the night? I see no reason these pets shouldn't be rewarded with treats too. Give em a box of treats if the pets dressed up


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

For the teens and kids who dont even bother with a costume, they get a bag of pretzles


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

We have the most fun with the teens.. costume or not.. we always have the ones that come into the cemetery "nothing here will scare me" some times they are right.. but more often than not they leave with their friends ribbing them after something made them jump. 

No age limit here we encourage parents to grab a a piece of candy for themselves. We usually have some bottled water around for any who look in distress (risk of latex Halloween masks in Texas)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

dariusobells said:


> We have the most fun with the teens.. costume or not.. we always have the ones that come into the cemetery "nothing here will scare me" some times they are right.. but more often than not they leave with their friends ribbing them after something made them jump.
> 
> No age limit here we encourage parents to grab a a piece of candy for themselves. We usually have some bottled water around for any who look in distress (risk of latex Halloween masks in Texas)


Know what you mean can only think of 2 halloweens that i actually need a long shirt. Fort worth


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

If you have someone helping you with Trick or treat and un costumed Teens show up you could look at the other person and say something along the lines of " Man..there are so many lazy ass teenager costumes this year" Or ask the guys " Which Twilight Character are you?" ( I doubt many teen boys like that movie series) I am sure you guys can come up with something belittling.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I tell them I have two rules. #1 they have to have a costume. #2 they have to say Trick or Treat. I told the rules to some Dumb-A teenage boys and they actually traided off the one mask they had between them. If they don't follow the rules....NO CANDY. That simple.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

There is a public service announcement that runs on my local radio station every year that "reminds" people that Trick or Treating is only for YOUNG CHILDREN and it encourages older kids to throw parties instead.  Makes me mad every time I hear it. Jerks.


----------



## CraftyCreature (Sep 11, 2012)

That's horrible I still went Trick or Treating till I was 18. If I thought I could still get candy I would now and I'm 26. I miss it so much.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I get to still and i will be 28 on the 29th this month take the kids trick or treating and the people give me candy too


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

I stopped TOTing on my own when I felt I was too old, sometime around 13 I think. Since then I never really did much on Halloween. I had a few parties and some interesting Halloween bar nights. But it just wasn't the same. It wasn't the traditional Halloween and I missed that. Now I have a house and can partake of it once more, and I regret the years I lost. So if someone wants to hold onto that last thread of Halloween for a while longer I am all for it. 

Regarding the costumes, I am kind of on the fence about it. Would I prefer for the teenagers to wear costumes? Of course. However, when the time came for me to decide whether or not to reward the uncostumed, I was glad I chose to give out candy. The first year we set up, the neighbor kid who was probably 17 was running around with a couple of friends. When they passed our house, they stopped in the street and stared for a little bit. Then they came up the driveway and asked for candy. None of them had costumes or even treat bags. They just held out their hands and said Trick or Treat while sort of giggling at the situation. I was a little perturbed by it at first, but after handing them each a treat I was surprisingly rewarded. 

As with most teenage boys "Food in hand" means "Eat!" So they stepped just a short distance away and began to unwrap whatever I had given them. In normal teenage boy fashion I hear a mouth stuffed with candy say "Dude this place is so cool!" Almost at once my neighbor chimed in, "Yeah, since I live right next door I saw them building some of the stuff. You wouldn't believe the stuff they use." That just made me smile. Any parent who has busted their humps to make their teenager happy know it takes the jaws of life to get any sign of appreciation out of them half the time. So this willingly offered compliment, though not directed at me, was well received. And last year, the same four boys showed up only this time in costume. Not fantastic costumes or anything. It was quite clear that they had ransacked their bedrooms in the last hour to find something to wear. But they had made the attempt and that was all that mattered. They also had pillow cases with them and Trick or Treated at other houses that night as well. And when they came to my house they actually told me how cool it looked. 

So needless to say, when I get a teen in jeans and sweatshirt come up to get candy, I think I am just gonna follow my heart and spread the Halloween spirit around. Because who knows what it might awaken in them the next year.


----------



## Dirtnap13 (Oct 4, 2011)

I usually don't mind when the teens come by and if they are out with their younger siblings, I give them candy anyway. My biggest pet peeve is not saying "Trick or Treat!" So when any of the ToTs, no matter how old show up and just shove a bag at me, I just act like I'm listening for something until they figure it out and actually say the magic words. 

As for the ones without a costume, I usually try to have extra face paint of various colors standing by and I insist that they let me paint their face for some candy! I've had several kids show up just to get their face painted before they went out.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Dirtnap13 said:


> I usually don't mind when the teens come by and if they are out with their younger siblings, I give them candy anyway. My biggest pet peeve is not saying "Trick or Treat!" So when any of the ToTs, no matter how old show up and just shove a bag at me, I just act like I'm listening for something until they figure it out and actually say the magic words.
> 
> As for the ones without a costume, I usually try to have extra face paint of various colors standing by and I insist that they let me paint their face for some candy! I've had several kids show up just to get their face painted before they went out.


OH I love the idea of painting their faces before I give them candy!!!! I just might have to try that


----------



## spooksee (Oct 13, 2012)

Hilda said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Hey ~ at least they said "Trick or Treat"!! We get the older ones who just shove a pillowcase in my face. LOL


HA! well put!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i had a friend who never got to tot cause he lived in the country, and his parents worked. when he was 9 some friends asked him to spend the night and he was so excited, he dressed up and the first house they hit chewed him out because he was way to old to tot. he was a good head taller than the other kids, but the same age. he was very hurt by it and went back to the friends house and waited for them. he told me how sad he was he never got to partake in the tot spirit, and how sad it made him when they chewed him bad. if they come to my house, i don't care how old they are they get a treat. that includes parents who are along the way. i do like them to wear a costume. if they don't i teasingly tell them they have to do a trick to get a treat. i get a kick out of what they come up with. i only had 2 years where i had a group of rude kids. i think we spend a lot more at Christmas and give to people we don't know in a holiday spirit. so why not keep the halloween spirit in a good light too


----------

